# How Old Is My Chilean Rose?



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

shes female
bought her from a shop in december 2007, where they said she was at least a year old but not sure of exact age. she moulted the 2nd day i had her.
then the next time she moulted was nearly 2 and a half years later in april 2010 :S 
so can anyone tell roughly how old she might be from this?


----------



## 5thPhantom (Feb 8, 2010)

Unless you have had her from a sling and you have counted the years along with her growing up, there is absolutely no way to know how old she is. With such a long gap between moults, I would say that she must be at very least as old as it takes to become fully adult (not sure how long it takes a Chile Rose to mature to adulthood, but I'm guessing about 4 or 5 years?), but anything over and above that age is anyone's guess.


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

5thPhantom said:


> Unless you have had her from a sling and you have counted the years along with her growing up, there is absolutely no way to know how old she is. With such a long gap between moults, I would say that she must be at very least as old as it takes to become fully adult (not sure how long it takes a Chile Rose to mature to adulthood, but I'm guessing about 4 or 5 years?), but anything over and above that age is anyone's guess.


 thanks


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

any ideas ?


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

My g.rosia is 14 years old and molts no less than 2 years I don't think anyone could tell you how old she is unless you brought her from sling.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

When they said she was at least a year old how big was she?


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

My plague said:


> When they said she was at least a year old how big was she?


 fully grown cos she hasnt grown at all since :S


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

wallyreptiles said:


> fully grown cos she hasnt grown at all since :S


Oh right, then she could be anywhere between 7 and 27!.. Well maybe not 27 but you get the idea


----------



## therepoman (Feb 18, 2010)

I raised a G.rosea from its birth from a sac when i was 6 so 18 years later she is roughly 4.2" give or take.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

You could cut her in half and count the rings :whistling2:
There is no way of knowing......spiders are not like trees.
I was joking about cutting her in half BTW:2thumb:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

therepoman said:


> I raised a G.rosea from its birth from a sac when i was 6 so 18 years later she is roughly 4.2" give or take.


Size is no indication of age. Sizes can be variable due to temp's food etc and just different growth rates of individual T's.


----------



## Arachnovlogs (Oct 12, 2014)

wallyreptiles said:


> shes female
> bought her from a shop in december 2007, where they said she was at least a year old but not sure of exact age. she moulted the 2nd day i had her.
> then the next time she moulted was nearly 2 and a half years later in april 2010 :S
> so can anyone tell roughly how old she might be from this?


This is the same issue with mine. The man who I bought it off said she was 7 month. But she was fully grown. I still have her and I'm looking for a mature male, mate.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> You could cut her in half and count the rings :whistling2:
> There is no way of knowing......spiders are not like trees.
> I was joking about cutting her in half BTW:2thumb:


Well done for pointing out you were joking. You never know with people on this forum.


----------

